# Found Riffe Shaft



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Diving saturday and found a 60" Riffe shaft with a broken leader attached. Did you lose one?

850 324-1144 Steve


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Dang Steve good find. How was the diving Saturday?


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (7/26/2009)*Dang Steve good find. How was the diving Saturday?


Diving was great! Only shot one fish. I was a little tense on that first dive, but it went great. 2nd dive was on the dreaded Chevron! It was a little wierd goin back down there but it turned into a great dive. I did shootan AJ there but it pulled off and swam away bleeding! How did you guys do? Steve


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

19 lobster a aj, snapper, and flounder. Jerry got the fish and I found some bugs along with Mickey and Mark.



Awesome vis all around good day of diving


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are a few pics. The AJ were taken by Mike Wilson and his buddy Kieth.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I lost a shaft at the Tex and the chevron within 1 week. Both had black mono with black crimps not the Riffe crimps.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

> *Brandy (7/26/2009)*I lost a shaft at the Tex and the chevron within 1 week. Both had black mono with black crimps not the Riffe crimps.


Right color mono, wrong wrecks. Steve


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice gesture. I hope it gets to its owner.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man, you went back to the Chevron this soon. I would have stayed away from that place for quite a bit of time after your story there based on the bad mojo. But good on you for keeping with the sport. Hopefully, you can find the rightfull owner of the shaft. Good on you for trying. :clap


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I lost a riffe shaft at Tenneco about a month ago and I restring my cords as well, but this should still be factory Riffe hardware...black cord, silver crimp......should have the riffe flopper tip instead of a biller....The shaft came with the wrong threads....My dive bud lost it for me while shooting large AJ's.....Come home to papa......


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i lost a riffe shaft in 203' of water to the south west, but it is swimming around in a tuna's face or a sharks belly right now. if you find the tuna i want a big piece of it.


----------

